

Godadddy switches to verisigndns - goodfoo

$ dig godaddy.com +trace<p>; &#60;&#60;&#62;&#62; DiG 9.7.3-P3 &#60;&#60;&#62;&#62; godaddy.com +trace
;; global options: +cmd
.           69548   IN  NS  d.root-servers.net.
.           69548   IN  NS  e.root-servers.net.
.           69548   IN  NS  f.root-servers.net.
.           69548   IN  NS  g.root-servers.net.
.           69548   IN  NS  h.root-servers.net.
.           69548   IN  NS  i.root-servers.net.
.           69548   IN  NS  j.root-servers.net.
.           69548   IN  NS  k.root-servers.net.
.           69548   IN  NS  l.root-servers.net.
.           69548   IN  NS  m.root-servers.net.
.           69548   IN  NS  a.root-servers.net.
.           69548   IN  NS  b.root-servers.net.
.           69548   IN  NS  c.root-servers.net.
;; Received 509 bytes from 10.7.143.12#53(10.7.143.12) in 92 ms<p>com.            172800  IN  NS  c.gtld-servers.net.
com.            172800  IN  NS  i.gtld-servers.net.
com.            172800  IN  NS  a.gtld-servers.net.
com.            172800  IN  NS  g.gtld-servers.net.
com.            172800  IN  NS  b.gtld-servers.net.
com.            172800  IN  NS  f.gtld-servers.net.
com.            172800  IN  NS  j.gtld-servers.net.
com.            172800  IN  NS  l.gtld-servers.net.
com.            172800  IN  NS  m.gtld-servers.net.
com.            172800  IN  NS  h.gtld-servers.net.
com.            172800  IN  NS  e.gtld-servers.net.
com.            172800  IN  NS  d.gtld-servers.net.
com.            172800  IN  NS  k.gtld-servers.net.
;; Received 489 bytes from 192.5.5.241#53(f.root-servers.net) in 130 ms<p>godaddy.com.        172800  IN  NS  a1.verisigndns.com.
godaddy.com.        172800  IN  NS  a2.verisigndns.com.
godaddy.com.        172800  IN  NS  a3.verisigndns.com.
;; Received 168 bytes from 192.43.172.30#53(i.gtld-servers.net) in 134 ms<p>godaddy.com.        600 IN  A   184.168.227.107
godaddy.com.        86400   IN  NS  a2.verisigndns.com.
godaddy.com.        86400   IN  NS  a1.verisigndns.com.
godaddy.com.        86400   IN  NS  a3.verisigndns.com.
;; Received 108 bytes from 209.112.113.33#53(a1.verisigndns.com) in 50 ms
======
stephengillie
Normally, a company wouldn't break their DNS service on their production
servers on Monday morning. They've been down all day and _must_ be bleeding
customers. This is probably some last-minute stop-gap replacement to get the
minimum working again.

